# Duetto Battery Charging



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

I have some issues with my van yet to be resolved, one is the battery charging, 

Can someone with a Duetto (Mark 7 Transit) confirm (or otherwise) that when charging the batteries using the onboard charger, both the leisure and the vehicle batteries are able to be charged albeit separately by selecting which battery using the rocker switch at the control panel ? 

Mine charges the leisure battery only. 

I'm told there may be some doubt whether the vehicle battery can be charged although the Duetto Handbook clearly states both batteries are able to be charged but not together. 

Hope I've made this clear. (Please don't ask me to contact AS) 

Cheers, 

Greg


----------

